# shutter actuation count



## jeph (Jan 15, 2010)

I see people talking about a specific or sort of specific number for shutter actuations.  How can I find out how many actuations are on my particular camera or on another camera.  I have a Nikon D5000 and am wanting to buy a "new in box" one for my girlfriend.  If I can see that there have been actuations maybe I can bargain a better deal.  Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2010)

Capture an image as a JPEG. Upload it to your computer and use an EXIF reader (like Opanda) to see the "Maker Notes" near the bottom of the page where it says "Total Number of S:

When I made this screen shot this D90 had 1591 shutter actuations.
The last time I checked, this only works for Nikon cameras.


----------



## jeph (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow amazing!
Thanks


----------



## jeph (Jan 15, 2010)

so I downloaded Opanda PowerExif, uploaded a JPEG that I just took and it didn't have the column that I am looking for.  Help?  Also it is the free version and not professional version.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 16, 2010)

Too fast for me. The shutter actuation count is very camera specific. Some cameras have the count in the Exif, some cameras encrypt the count in the RAW files (D200) some cameras don't offer the count to the public at all.

Jump on google and search for "[Brand] [Model] Shutter actuations" and you'll be likely to find some indication for your camera.


----------



## Captn (Oct 6, 2010)

Received a refurbished Nikon D 5000 from Adorama today. Opanda shows 94 accuations. After an additional 20 clicks no problems found.


----------

